# Malwarebytes database is out of date?



## DMGrier (May 25, 2014)

So I just did a fresh install of Windows 8.1 64Bit Pro on one of my machines and put a paid version of malwarebytes on the computer but for some reason it keeps saying database is out of date even though I hit the update now button. It only scans for updates for about two seconds.


----------



## johnb35 (May 25, 2014)

Which version do you have installed 1.75 or 2.02?  You may want to try 2.02.  

http://downloads.malwarebytes.org/file/mbam/


----------



## DMGrier (May 25, 2014)

Sorry for leaving that out but I am running 2.02


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 25, 2014)

I hate that the engine doesn't automatically update anymore.


----------



## DMGrier (May 25, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I hate that the engine doesn't automatically update anymore.



Seriously? Well with them charging yearly subscriptions for the pro edition they may want to rethink that.

Even though it is a manual update and I update the system shouldn't it show it is up to date?


----------



## johnb35 (May 25, 2014)

I really don't care for the new version myself.  Try installing the older version and see if it will update.  If not, there is a problem.


----------



## DMGrier (May 25, 2014)

Thanks John,
Installed the older version and everything is right like it should be, kind of glad to have the old version back as I was also having this problem with 2.02 where it would hang all the time.

Hopefully someday they can get it working correctly.


----------

